

Saving A Story - marcobooth

Probably not the most intelligent question but, how do I save a story on HN?
======
marcobooth
Thanks, was trying that in Chrome but it didn't seem to work. Did it in safari
there and it did the job.

~~~
ColinWright
Was that intended to be a reply to me? You seem to have replied to your own
submission ...

~~~
marcobooth
I'm new. sorry :)

------
ColinWright
Upvote it.

